# 2015 Cobia World Championships



## eddiem84

March 20, 2015 - May 10, 2015
Over $258,000 in cash and prizes paid out in 2014!

Weigh Stations in Panama City, Destin, Pensacola and Orange Beach!

Divisions & Prizes

MOJO World Champion
1st Place – $7,500 & NaPo Custom Cobia Rod
2nd Place – $2,500
3rd Place – $1,500

Ladies World Champion
1st Place – $500
2nd & 3rd Place – Prize Package

Donut Hole Junior World Champion
1st Place – $500 & NaPo Custom Cobia Rod
2nd & 3rd Place – NaPo Custom Cobia Rod

Fly Fishing World Champion
1st Place – $1,000
2nd Place – $500
3rd Place – Prize Package

MAACO Auto Most Fish 50 Pounds & Over
1st Place – $1,000 & Base Coat Clear Coat ($899.95 value)
2nd Place – Urethane + IC ($699.95 value)

Knotical Allusion 28’ & Under World Champion
1st Place – $3,000
2nd Place – $2,000
3rd Place – $1,000 Emerald Coast Freediving/Benthic Ocean Sports

Freediving World Champion
1st Place – Pathos 110cm Railgun with Meandros Fire Reel
2nd Place – FII Level 1 Freediver Certification
3rd Place – Prize Package

Bote Standup Paddleboard World Champion
1st Place – 12 Foot Bote HD Classic Standup Paddleboard
2nd & 3rd Place – Prize Package

Break IGFA All-Tackle World Record and win a new GMC Pickup Truck!

http://www.cobiaworldchampionships.com


----------



## atlantacapt

Instigator is in....bring it on! Looking forward to a solid season.


----------



## skram

Stoked on the Freedive division!


----------



## dsaito

How will the free diving division be separated from us hook and line guys ?


----------



## skram

Freedive division is a totally separate category with different prizes just like the SUP division


----------



## eddiem84

skram said:


> Freedive division is a totally separate category with different prizes just like the SUP division


 Correct, it basically it's own tournament, with its own entry fee and rules. It just runs the same dates and at the same locations as the other divisions tournament.


----------



## atlantacapt

Question - are you allowed to freedive and to hook and line the same day? or does this have to be called in Advance. I know that there is a big honor system involved here, but seems like it could open up a can of worms potentially if someone is doing all in a single day. Just food for thought.


----------



## eddiem84

atlantacapt said:


> Question - are you allowed to freedive and to hook and line the same day? or does this have to be called in Advance. I know that there is a big honor system involved here, but seems like it could open up a can of worms potentially if someone is doing all in a single day. Just food for thought.


Obviously the honor system is huge in any tournament. We do not have any rules preventing someone from doing both in one day, but to enter a hook and line fish, the boat it is caught on would have to already be entered while the freediving division is an individual tournament and a separate entry fee would also be paid. Could a freediver enter on their own, then go out with a boat that is also entered, sure. I don't have a problem with that, as all entry fees would have been paid. It's not that much different than a boat going out and catching one fish in the fly rod division and another for the overall in the same day.


----------



## dsaito

Kayaks were enough. Geese this will be fun. Oh well guess ill probably double the amount of fads I find this year


----------



## eddiem84

dsaito said:


> Kayaks were enough. Geese this will be fun. Oh well guess ill probably double the amount of fads I find this year


 Oh come on, it won't be that bad. Most of the freedivers I've spoken with will be going out of Orange Beach to the closer rigs. The prizes aren't near big enough for them to spend too much time and effort putting out tons of fads. 

I agree the yakkers can get old, especially around Navarre. But we don't have a kayak division, so you can't blame us for that.


----------



## dsaito

I just hope it doesn't turn into people jumping in and shooting the rejects. Some have to be able to get by.


----------



## eddiem84

dsaito said:


> I just hope it doesn't turn into people jumping in and shooting the rejects. Some have to be able to get by.


I know what you mean, but I don't think people are doing that now, and I don't see many guys putting money on the line to do it. Not to mention how many regular boat guys have a speargun? I don't think people are going to be buying a gun and gambling $50 just to win another gun and a trophy. 

I wouldn't want a speared fish taking up room in my box when I can only keep six either. There is a lot more to win by catching one on rod and reel than shooting one. 

I agree about needing some to get through, but it doesn't really matter when they get past the state line and the regulations change. Cobia being migratory should have consistent regulations across all gulf states, but that would involve the federal government, and that is a whole different discussion for another day.


----------



## skram

dsaito said:


> I just hope it doesn't turn into people jumping in and shooting the rejects. Some have to be able to get by.



Spearfisherman are a very small percentage of the people taking cobia. We've been taking them for years too so it's nothing new. Like Eddie said, I don't think people will be going out to buy a speargun for the first time just because of a tourny. Also, I don't think the "rejects" are going to win this Spearfishing tourny either.


----------



## eddiem84

We are getting lots of early entries this year! It is looking like we may top the 88 boats we registered in the tournament last year! Come out to Harbor Docks this Friday to register your boat and enjoy wonderful food and free cocktails from our sponsors!

Don't forget, we have weigh stations at Sportsman Marina in Orange Beach, Outcast in Pensacola, Harbor Docks in Destin and Anderson's Seafood in Panama City! All the same weigh stations as the Outcast tournament, so if you enter both, you can win both with just one fish!


----------



## outcast

*World Championship*

Absolutely. Eddie and I worked together to make the tournaments easier for everyone. Enter both and win money from each tournament with the same fish. One fish two wins.


----------



## eddiem84

We currently have 81 boats registered between the overall and 28' & under divisions with the tournament beginning tomorrow! We had 60 boats entered at the beginning of the tournament last year, so this will almost certainly be our biggest ever! Good luck to everyone entered, there is still plenty of time to join in on the action!


----------



## eddiem84

Up to 90 boats in the Cobia World Championships, making it our largest tournament ever! Thank you to everyone who is entered. 

We will be in Pensacola at Sander's Beach Community Center tonight at the kickoff party for the Outcast Cobia Classic registering boats over there. Come out and see us and sign up for our tournament and Tommy's. We have all the same weigh stations, one fish can win both tournaments!


----------



## Fish_On

Update..


----------



## eddiem84

Fish_On said:


> Update..


 wrong tournament


----------



## eddiem84

Sunday Cobia World Championships Update:

There are currently 68 boats competing for $75,700 in the Overall World Championships and 39 boats competing for $10,830 in the 28' & Under World Championships, for a total of 107 boats and $86,530! Here is the current leaderboard:

• Overall World Championships •
Papi - Michael Toscano - 71.4
Mary Lou - Rick Derek - 68.4
Gag Reflex - Russ Stewart - 67.0

• Ladies World Championships •
Papi - Dawn Kincaid - 64.7
Controlled Chaos - Jennifer Attaway - 58.6
Cotton Patch - Kate Ferrara - 50.3

• Junior World Championships •
Sea Fix - Greyson Blackburn - 41.7

• 28' & Under World Championships •
Tight Line - Ryan Hugghins - 61.0
Shutter Up - Jody Wells - 59.15
Jacked Up - Cody Garland - 57.0

• Most Cobia 50 Pounds and Over •
Full Pull - 4 fish
Papi - 4 fish
Gag Reflex - 2 fish


----------



## eddiem84

There are exactly three weeks left in the 2015 Cobia World Championships, and the competition is tight among the 120 total entries. We currently have 75 boats competing for $86,370 in the Overall World Championships and 45 boats competing for $11,925 in the 28' & Under World Championships! Here are the current standings:

Overall World Championships
1st - Full Pull - Leland Roberts - 89.0 lbs
2nd - Overdose - Mike Moulton 84.1 lbs
3rd - Only Way - Zach Wolfe - 81.6 lbs

28’ & Under World Championships
1st - What Paperwork - Craig Cooper - 83.55 lbs
2nd - Tightline Charters - Jacob Hayden - 70.8 lbs
3rd - Team Pier Bred - Mike Clark - 70.5 lbs

Ladies World Championships
1st - Long Weekend - Maya Chapman - 75.3 lbs
2nd - Miss Ginger - Ginger Daniels - 72.4 lbs
3rd - Papi - Amy Wright - 70.9 lbs

Junior World Championships
1st - Raptor - Hunter Moak - 73.1 lbs
2nd - Trust Fun - Jack Guarisco - 67.6 lbs
3rd - Fish N Teem - Cody Carter - 53.0 lbs

Most Cobia 50 Pounds & Over
1st - Papi - 16 Cobia
2nd - Full Pull - 11 Cobia
3rd - Overdose - 10 Cobia

Freediving World Championships
1st - Jordan Whiteman - 63.1 lbs
2nd - Josh Livingston - 46.0 lbs
3rd - Josh Livingston - 42.5 lbs

Fat Four Calcutta
1st - Papi - 281.2 lbs
2nd - Overdose - 278.3 lbs
3rd - Only Way - 275.7 lbs


----------



## Bodupp

Thanks for the update.


----------

